# Monark Super Deluxe



## tech549 (Mar 30, 2016)

always wanted one of these.so I took a little ride to Ipswich today!


----------



## Intense One (Mar 30, 2016)

So is that Ipswich Monark living in Attleboro, now?


----------



## Wayne Adam (Mar 30, 2016)

Nice,
    Looks like a 1950, good color combo. I'm restoring my '49 right now..........Wayne


----------



## benmcjamin (Mar 30, 2016)

damn.... love the looks of these
very nice!!


----------



## tech549 (Mar 31, 2016)

Intense One said:


> So is that Ipswich Monark living in Attleboro, now?



ya ray its new home is n.attleboro,was owned by a college kid had it for over a year,and road it the way it is.told me he got no calls on this bike.


----------



## tech549 (Mar 31, 2016)

Wayne Adam said:


> Nice,
> Looks like a 1950, good color combo. I'm restoring my '49 right now..........Wayne



 wayne looks like you have some work ahead of you with the 49,and that new color flow project,nice bikes


----------



## tech549 (Mar 31, 2016)

ok disassembled the bike for inspection,the good everything is there,has an aluminum crank,the bad ,the stem is bent, the fork is bent,the crank arm is bent,the pedals are bent,he told me the kick stand didn't hold the bike up but Christ!!I assume the aluminum crank was off a silver king?first one I have seen.


----------



## bikesnbuses (Mar 31, 2016)

THANK GOD!!! Ive been on the fence on that bike for 2 weeks!!NOW I dont "have to buy it" I really wanted it because it was black/white!


----------



## tech549 (Mar 31, 2016)

really glad I could help out my fellow cabers ,I have been looking for one of these for 2 years now,and the kid really needed the money for school.gave me a good deal!!


----------



## bikecrazy (Mar 31, 2016)

i don't think you can go wrong with that bike. It caught my eye as well.


----------



## Intense One (Mar 31, 2016)

Glad it has a good home now ...and the kid can continue paying his tuition.  I've been eyeing that bike for months but just didn't have the spare change laying around.   Now, Doctor, get that bike back together and let's go ridin'


----------



## tech549 (Apr 1, 2016)

I just told the wife,this is the last one!!!!


----------



## dfa242 (Apr 1, 2016)

tech549 said:


> I just told the wife,this is the last one!!!!



 If I had a nickel for every time I said that...


----------



## Intense One (Apr 1, 2016)

tech549 said:


> I just told the wife,this is the last one!!!!



Yeah....shuah!


----------



## Wayne Adam (Apr 1, 2016)

It's never the last one. I have said that same thing in the past, now I have over 60 bikes. Than goodness I have a large house.
My Wife does not bother me about my bikes because I used to collect cars.


----------



## tech549 (Apr 8, 2016)

ok how do you bend a crank arm this bad?


----------



## ranman (Apr 9, 2016)

Nice! I have his brother!


----------



## tech549 (Apr 9, 2016)

wow real nice! mine is just getting a quick service and cleaning,replacing all the bent parts, paint is a little rough but love the bike man!!!!


----------



## ranman (Apr 9, 2016)

tech549 said:


> wow real nice! mine is just getting a quick service and cleaning,replacing all the bent parts, paint is a little rough but love the bike man!!!!



Thanks! Mine is all original with some touch up. It has some toasty spots.


----------



## tech549 (Apr 10, 2016)

all cleaned up and ready to ride


----------



## Intense One (Apr 10, 2016)

tech549 said:


> all cleaned up and ready to ride
> 
> View attachment 303909
> 
> View attachment 303910



What a beauty!


----------



## the2finger (Apr 17, 2016)

I have a 50 Firestone super cruiser like riding a tank it's all about train lights


----------



## Intense One (Apr 17, 2016)

Intense One said:


> What a beauty!



You riding this bad boy down in Bourne soon?


----------



## tech549 (Apr 18, 2016)

Intense One said:


> You riding this bad boy down in Bourne soon?[/QUOTE  yes sir hopefully real soon !


----------



## the2finger (Apr 21, 2016)

Sure as long as we're not going uphill


----------

